# LOGO's not showing up in guide



## cloudy (Aug 15, 2010)

Just got upgraded to 922 today.
2 problems so far. First off, the remote freezes up the system sometimes if hitting a "sling" button. Installer re-set to default. Hopefully that fixed it.

And what's really bugging me is that the logo's aren't showing up in the guide (Just get grey boxes with the number, channel name and HD log, but not Station Logo's). I really liked the idea of that feature, but it's not working.
Does anybody think it might correct itself after a forced guide update tonight?

Also is there a way to force an update? Haven't figured one out for the 922. And not sure if it would work anyway.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Put it in standby mode for 4-5 hours, and that will resolve most of your issues. The receiver has to download a lot of stuff before it fully works, and many installers don't even realized this.

No way to force an update, it will do it on it's own at update time.


----------



## cloudy (Aug 15, 2010)

standby meaning "turn it off" for about 5 hours?
I can do that.
I can update my favorites lists and DVR schedules on my new 722 in the mean time.

It sure does seem unusual that this thing really doesn't come with any type of manual. More of just a troubleshoot guide.
But I guess that's just because it's more of a beta.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It should have come with a manual too... but I'm not sure that Dish really does a good job communicating how some of the 922 features require some "idle" time to let it update its database before full functionality is what you expect.


----------



## cloudy (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, the manual is really more of a troubleshoot guide. No pictures and no user guide info. And yes it was new in box.

And yeah, it really is strange how the idle process works.
I checked it after about 2 hours of stanby. Finally have Logo's. But I can tell it's still not completely updated.
Some of my EHD movies don't show a thumbnail of the movie. Probably takes a while to find some footage of each movie.
Also, I can't get past the History channel when I try to organize a favorites list. It freezes and after about 20 seconds goes back to live tv.
Strange yes, but if all I need to do is have patience, I'm fine with it. I do like the general UI of the whole thing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not entirely sure why (though I suspect what it is doing) it takes so long to get up and running... this would be a much snazzier receiver if it worked better out of the box.

I haven't seen the problem you talked about with editing favorites lists, so maybe that is one that goes away after things catch up.

Most movies I record new on the 922 have thumbnails, though every once in a while I record one that doesn't. Most of my missing thumbnails are on my external hard drive with recordings that I made from my 722. I'm not sure if that's the culprit OR if it just so happens those are movies that would have the same problem if I recorded them again on the 922.


----------



## cloudy (Aug 15, 2010)

hmm.
Well I'm guessing the problem with the favorites list may be based on the system taking a lot of time updating the Large logos icons in the favorites editing screen.

I'd go back in and see if I can get past the History channel, but to be honest I'm probably better off just waiting until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm with you there... based on your and others' experiences immediately after install... I'd hold off on the grand tour of the features until tomorrow when hopefully all will be more settled.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Can't they update it over the high speed internet connection using Ethernet? I would imagine that would be faster than waiting for streaming data on a satellite transponder. Especially if you have 10+ Mbps cable or fiber connection.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

cypherx said:


> Can't they update it over the high speed internet connection using Ethernet? I would imagine that would be faster than waiting for streaming data on a satellite transponder. Especially if you have 10+ Mbps cable or fiber connection.


Obviously not........:alterhase or they (dishTV) have chosen for whatever reason not to. :new_smili
Best of luck :icon_band and :welcome_s


----------



## cloudy (Aug 15, 2010)

My 922 was pretty much running fine about 40 hours after installation.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

cypherx said:


> Can't they update it over the high speed internet connection using Ethernet? I would imagine that would be faster than waiting for streaming data on a satellite transponder. Especially if you have 10+ Mbps cable or fiber connection.


One would think... but then people on metered internet might complain that their bandwidth was being used for things they didn't order... and then Dish would have to provide ways to turn off those graphical features for people who didn't want to pay the internet fees.


----------

